# Watch OHIO auctions and sales!



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

A Matt Shumacker has reported over 2,000.00 worht of steamers and p2kr's (?) stolen from his home in Ohio. He is attempting to itemize and retrieve photos to post on the net of the items. So if an item sounds to good to be true, please ask som questions!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What scale? I may need to take out a loan!

Okay, just kidding. I promise not to buy the $200 Big Boy! Thanks for letting us know, Mit.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mit said:


> ...p2kr's (?)...


More than likely a reference to the Life-Like PROTO 2000 series of locomotives....will keep an eye out for them on Ebay...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what can one do however? how can anyone besides owner identify and report stolen property (i can't imagine this was invitation to start looking for deal on p2k stuff)? and even then, what proof there is that is indeed the stolen item?... 

dunno, i'm looking at p2k models for some time now. i hate to buy stolen stuff bu i just can't tell...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mit said:


> A Matt Shumacker has reported over 2,000.00 worht of steamers and p2kr's (?) stolen from his home in Ohio. He is attempting to itemize and retrieve photos to post on the net of the items. So if an item sounds to good to be true, please ask som questions!


What gauge was it?

Who is Matt Shumacker?

How did you find out?
When were they stolen?

There I asked some questions.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

When I was at a train show, a guy offered to sell me trains he had in his trunk in the parking lot. That was my tip off that there was a problem...tables at the show were free and in the shade. I watch Ebay the same way...you find a box lot of P2K with a ridiculous BIN price, it's a pretty good bet that they're hot. I can't do it all the time but I can do it while I'm window shopping.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... ~bummer~ 

It might have been someone who knew he had trains in the house. It's suprizing how much theft turns out to be local. The problem is that the only way to know if they were Matt's would be to know if there were any unique custom features or marks on each piece.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Food for Thought?*

It is unfortunate that Mr. Shumaker lost part/all of his collection. Vandalism is growing and believe it or not Electric Trains are a growing item. Now the question is are we insured through Home or Rentors insurance? Taking inventory(serial numbers,model,make etc) and photos is taken for granted because,well, it can't happen here. Now my little collection doesn't have enough ummph in it to justify being pilfered....but the guys with the BIG collections......thats another story. My wife is the voice of reason and I actually have my stuff on an excel spread sheet......its just like taking inventory at The restaurant....only lots more fun. I guess you'd have to contact your insurance provider and see if the actual worth of ones collection is insurable.......just watch out for that "Act of God" clause falling trees,lightening strikes, dog ate your homework....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD --

GREAT point about documenting one's inventory (photos, serial numbers, spreadsheet, etc.) for insurance purposes. Better to have that info now, rather than trying to recreate it once everything might be gone.

TJ


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

That stinks.....Alarms and a Big Dog seems to work for me. I live close to a major Hwy (quick getaway) last summer, 4 houses got hit during the day. As my cop neighbor said the common element was all the houses had no alarms and or dogs. although I will probably start inventory for my set up......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> It is unfortunate that Mr. Shumaker lost part/all of his collection. Vandalism is growing and believe it or not Electric Trains are a growing item. Now the question is are we insured through Home or Rentors insurance? Taking inventory(serial numbers,model,make etc) and photos is taken for granted because,well, it can't happen here. Now my little collection doesn't have enough ummph in it to justify being pilfered....but the guys with the BIG collections......thats another story. My wife is the voice of reason and I actually have my stuff on an excel spread sheet......its just like taking inventory at The restaurant....only lots more fun. I guess you'd have to contact your insurance provider and see if the actual worth of ones collection is insurable.......just watch out for that "Act of God" clause falling trees,lightening strikes, dog ate your homework....



You better check with your insurance agent. 
I don't think trains are included unless you got a clause in your policy. 

Theres an add that runs in classic toy trains of a picture of a burned out house saying that they found out the hard way about a big collection of toasted trains. They thought they were covered and turns out they weren't.


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

That is so right Big Ed , you need a rider for most collectibles.... My wife at one time (she sold most of them) had around 10k worth of Byers Choice dolls. As we were buying our first house we checked on the homeowners to see what and what wasn't covered....and found out stuff like that dependent on the policy is not covered. We added that and a couple other things and it was like an extra 40 bucks a year..... small price for piece of mind.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah my wife worked as an adjustor for Time insurance and at some point we will add a rider for the Train collection and assorted antiques. With the Kids being off to school we are actually home more often and the population of Sturgeon Bay is 8 thousand.....if somebody ripped me off...I'd know in a heart beat! Or I could have a recording of a Jurassic Park T-Rex on a infrared beam wired to some Mega Speakers.....wouldn't the neighbors howl!!


----------

